# Meloxaid dose ? It is a mistake?



## saori90 (Nov 17, 2014)

So I came back from the vet and was told to give my rat Meloxaid - 1ml per day. I was just about to give it to him when I thought that 1ml sounds A LOT for a rat. I read online that the usually prescribed dose is 0.2-1.0 mg/kg.
The medicine has 0.5mg/ml. I think my rat weights around 375 gramsif I remember correctly. 
Has anyone ever given such medication to their rat? 
I will call the vet as well but she might have made a mistake by accident or she might be confused or in the wrong, so I would appreciate anyones opinion.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

saori90 said:


> So I came back from the vet and was told to give my rat Meloxaid - 1ml per day. I was just about to give it to him when I thought that 1ml sounds A LOT for a rat. I read online that the usually prescribed dose is 0.2-1.0 mg/kg.
> The medicine has 0.5mg/ml. I think my rat weights around 375 gramsif I remember correctly.
> Has anyone ever given such medication to their rat?
> I will call the vet as well but she might have made a mistake by accident or she might be confused or in the wrong, so I would appreciate anyones opinion.


I think it depends on what the rat is getting the meloxicam for? Lung inflammation with a resp. infection, would be a low dose, post-surgical pain and inflammation would be much higher. The new accepted range is now 0.5 - 2 mg/kg. I use 1 mg/kg for most post-surgical care, and 0.8 mg/kg for neuters. 0.5 mg/kg is good for minor issues and lung inflammation.

So after all that, what is your rat being given the meloxicam for?

At 1 ml your vet is dosing at 1.4 mg/kg.


----------

